# Quante cose che non sai di me



## andre.BO

Ciao,
 
c'è una canzone di Elisa che mi piacerebbe tradurre in spagnolo. Mi potete aiutare per favore?
 
 
 
Quante cose che non sai di me 
Quante cose devi meritare 
Quante cose da buttare nel viaggio insieme 

Quante cose che non puoi sapere 
 
grazie mille


----------



## sabrinita85

andre.BO said:


> Ciao,
> 
> c'è una canzone di Elisa che mi piacerebbe tradurre in spagnolo. Mi potete aiutare per favore?
> 
> 
> 
> Quante cose che non sai di me
> Quante cose devi meritare
> Quante cose da buttare nel viaggio insieme
> 
> Quante cose che non puoi sapere
> 
> grazie mille


Scusa, ho cambiato quel fastidioso fuxia.

Allora, provo una mia traduzione che dovrà essere revisionata da qualche madrelingua:

*Cuántas cosas que no sabes de mí
Cuántas cosas tienes que merecer
Cuántas cosas hay que tirar en el viaje **juntos **
Cuántas cosas que no puedes saber*


----------



## andre.BO

Vi ringrazio tantissimo.
Sabrinita è già la seconda volta che mi aiuti. mi chiedo che ne sarebbe di questo forum senza il tuo contributo. grazie anche a te Pizzi.
Andrea


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma figurati! 
Però ti consiglio di aspettare almeno Cecilio o qualche altro madrelingua.
A me, da apprendente, il frammento suona benissimo!


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> A me, da apprendente, il frammento suona benissimo!


 
A cantarla, invece, zoppica un po'


----------



## sabrinita85

pizzi said:


> A cantarla, invece, zoppica un po'


Ovviamente sì! Anzi fa anche un po' schifo!


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> *
> Cuántas cosas tienes que merecer
> Cuántas cosas hay que tirar en el viaje **juntos *



Ciao a tutti,

Queste due frasi suonano strane, in particolare la seconda, ma magari è lo stesso in italiano, vero?
Le altre vanno benissimo. Buon lavoro, Sabrina!


----------



## pizzi

preferisci *dejar atràs*?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì sì.. purtroppo anche in italiano..
Non so proprio cosa debbano buttare nel loro viaggio!
Ma.. così è! 
Grazie Betu, anche a te!


----------



## betulina

pizzi said:


> preferisci *dejar atràs*?



Credete che voglia dire questo? Suona meglio, senza dubbio.  Canzone....!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì forse "dejar atràs" rende l'idea..cioè, intraprendendo questo viaggio insieme si lasciano alle spalle tante cose..


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, pero _buttare _se traduce con _tirar_.
Ahora hay que decidir: o se hace una traducción literal y entonces se deja "tirar" o si no, se hace una traducción literaria y entonces se pone "dejar atrás"


----------



## irene.acler

Non necessariamente dobbiamo tradurre letteralmente, quindi io propenderei per "dejar atrás", o comunque per un verbo che stia bene anche in spagnolo!!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Non necessariamente dobbiamo tradurre letteralmente, quindi io propenderei per "dejar atrás", o comunque per un verbo che stia bene anche in spagnolo!!





Infatti sta al traduttore decidere cosa usare... se una traduzione letterale o letteraria.. ed è il succo del mio precedente post.


----------



## irene.acler

Attendiamo qualche altro nativo, tipo Cecilio, e vediamo come si potrebbe dire in un altro modo.


----------



## betulina

Beh, per me dipende di cosa vuole Andre.BO. Forse soltanto vuole una traduzione letterale o forse qualcosa perché uno spagnolo sappia cosa dice la canzone.


----------



## irene.acler

betulina said:


> Beh, per me dipende da cosa vuole Andre.BO. Forse vuole soltanto una traduzione letterale o forse qualcosa perché uno spagnolo sappia cosa dice la canzone.


----------



## sabrinita85

> Beh, per me dipende da cosa vuole Andre.BO. Forse vuole soltanto una traduzione letterale o forse qualcosa perché uno spagnolo sappia cosa dice la canzone.


Betu, secondo me, voleva dire che dipende da ciò che vuole Andre.BO: una traduzione letteraria o una traduzione affinché anche gli spagnoli capiscano.


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> Betu, secondo me, voleva dire che dipende da ciò che vuole Andre.BO: una traduzione letteraria o una traduzione affinché anche gli spagnoli capiscano.



Sì, scusa, Sabrina, non ti ho capito bene, mi pare... troppo lavoro e non so quale lingua leggo (e scrivo)!   Total, que estoy muy de acuerdo.


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Sì, scusa, Sabrina, non ti ho capito bene, mi pare... troppo lavoro e non so quale lingua leggo (e scrivo)!   Total, que estoy muy de acuerdo.


LOL
No... dicevo ad Irene che non aveva capito la tua affermazione!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì sì scusate, ma è stata una lunga giornata pure per me!!


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> LOL
> No... dicevo ad Irene che non aveva capito la tua affermazione!



 Me voy a la cama......  ....Sí, sí, quería decir esto.


----------



## irene.acler

No te preocupes Betu!! Ya he entendido!


----------

